# wine.com - think before you order from them



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Big story that has been going around all the Wine blogs.
Wine.Com Gives Retailers (and Consumers) The Finger
Not saying that you should or shouldn't continue to do business with them, just that you should be aware of what they're doing so you can decide one way or the other for yourself...


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

> Yes, you read that correctly, Wine.Com or their friends are ordering wine from these retailers, having it sent to them in Washington and then turning the retailers in to the government. It's their own private sting operation against their competition.


Wow, that rough! Good thing I live in Texas where there is no such restriction. I thought it was funny to read some of the crazy restrictions for shipping wine when my wife and I were in Napa. Who justifies "resonable" quantity?


----------



## OtterAKL4987 (Jun 4, 2007)

Interesting topic. On one hand, they took the time and patience (not to mention money) to set up these distribution centers and abide by the letter of the law and they feel they should be rewarded for this fact. On the other, this tattle-tale strategy comes off as childish and skeezy. I think I would still purchase from them (mostly because I know they are legit and there is no risk of facing any penalties), but it does say a lot about their character that they would resort to these tactics instead of letting their products and services do the talking for them.:2


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I will buy from them if they run a sale on Mad Dog 20/20 or some good Ripple.


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

wow. good thing i never ordered from them. i go to a local wine shop. i love wine !


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I will buy from them if they run a sale on Mad Dog 20/20 or some good Ripple.


They can flat put you onto some Boones Farm Strawberry Fields.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

OtterAKL4987 said:


> Interesting topic. On one hand, they took the time and patience (not to mention money) to set up these distribution centers and abide by the letter of the law and they feel they should be rewarded for this fact. On the other, this tattle-tale strategy comes off as childish and *skeezy*. I think I would still purchase from them (mostly because I know they are legit and there is no risk of facing any penalties), but it does say a lot about their character that they would resort to these tactics instead of letting their products and services do the talking for them.:2


most under rated and under used word ever


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

shaggy said:


> most under rated and under used word ever


Would someone who acts skeezy be considered a skeezer?


----------



## OtterAKL4987 (Jun 4, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Would someone who acts skeezy be considered a skeezer?


I think that would be the appropiate nomenclature. :r I honestly don't know where that word came from. Just felt right when I was typing.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

OtterAKL4987 said:


> I think that would be the appropiate nomenclature. :r I honestly don't know where that word came from. Just felt right when I was typing.


I know they call a girl a skeezer in "New Jack City".


----------

